# Help with Colnago CF models



## dgreenb1 (May 29, 2006)

Could anybody explain to me the chronology of the C40s and C50s and what the differences between the models are. For instance I understand there is a C40 and C40 HP but I don' know when they were made and how they differ. I also know the C40 began back in 1994 but I assume a C40 made in the 2000s would have substantial improvements in design- or maybe not. In any case I am in the market for a 58, 59cm used Colnago. My regular rides are 57.5 and 58cm c-c so I assume these sizes would fit me in a Colnago. Any explanatory help here would be greatly appreciated.

DG
Fort Myers, Florida


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Somebody will be able to give you a lot better info than I am going to, but I'll get you started. The C40 HP was built in 2004 & 2005 and the HP refers to the chainstays that have a diamond shape to them. The difference between the C40 and the C50 is the 1" headtube on the C40 and the 1 1/8" headtube on the C50. The C50 is a stiffer frame than the C40. I believe the C50's were started in 2005, but I could be a little off with that guess.


----------



## dgreenb1 (May 29, 2006)

Would a straight C40 be appropriate for a 215lb rider. I am 64yo and do not race and live in southwest Florida= no climbing except for an occasional tall bridge.
Thanks,
DG


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't know if the C40 had any weight requirements on it, so you will have to wait for somebody else to chime in that owns one and is 215 lbs. or greater. If the weight limit is your only factor, you might want to start a new thread with a title like "Is there a rider weight limit for C40's". That might have the appropriate people clicking on the thread that can provide an answer for you. There are probably plenty of C40 riders on here, but not many that know the difference between the C40 and C50, so they aren't looking at this thread.


----------



## dgreenb1 (May 29, 2006)

Thanks that's a great suggestion and I will do it.

DG


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

dgreenb1, actually all you had to do was look back a page, as this has been discussed before :

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=81476


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

You would think I would have remembered that thread since I was the one that started it. Thanks for the reference Clevor.


----------



## dgreenb1 (May 29, 2006)

Thank you all for your help. I have read the tyread you suggested Clevor, thank you. I have found it hard to find info on Colnagos. There is currently a C40 on ebay that I have been following. It is at the following site: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=130113925534&rd=1&rd=1 I am seriously considering bidding on it. If any of you have time to look at it tell me what you think it's worth.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Colnago started his bike company in 1954. Therefore, every decade he introduces something special. There is a C35 CF Ferrari.

1984: Colnago Master (steel)
1994: Colnago C40 - no B-stays, alloy BB insert, steel fork
Approx. between 1996~2002: up-dates include B-stays, Ti BB insert, carbon forks, replaceble derailleur hanger.
2003-2005: Colnago C40 HP - with HP chainstays
2004-2005: Colnago C50 HP - 1-1/8 head tube, larger main tubes
2006-present: Colnago C50 HM HP - high-modulus CF to reduce weight

Master (steel), C40 and C50 have "Master" profile main tubes.

I am just re-calling off my head. I can get more exact timeline if you have a specific model in mind.

Personally, if you are considering C40 I would recommend one with B-stays, Ti BB insert and replaceable hanger. Titanium makes a much better interface than alloy since Ti has similar expansion coefficient like carbon fiber. Some older C40 with alloy BB inserts are known to corrode and de-laminate. Mind you most CF are made with alloy BB insert.


----------



## dgreenb1 (May 29, 2006)

Great info Tmluk. Thank you very much. Now all I have to do is find a great bike.
DG


----------

